# State Park Blind Lotteries



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Anyone get lucky on a blind? I was picked early on at the Portages Lakes drawing and chose a blind on Nimisilia...can't wait to get out there and scout it out! !$


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Dude....Nimi looks awesome!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i sure hope you invite me there


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

You bet Terry, anytime you want to come you're more than welcome. You been out there before?


----------



## Dopey Fudd (Jun 15, 2008)

Mushijobah said:


> Dude....Nimi looks awesome!


looks can be decieving....hit or miss.

I like how someone missed the annoucement (that they make every year) that early season goose and teal is not permitted. and took it upon themselves to change the rule by calling odnr.

then the new ranger didn't know the rule! 

and said its up to the division... its NOT its up to THE PARKS! of course the dnr is going to say its open, they don't know, all they know is season is in.

if he didn't know the rule, maybe he should have asked those who have hunted the lake for a long time.


to the guys who got drawn, good luck, I will see some of you out there...I'll be freelancing again


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Dopey Fudd said:


> looks can be decieving....hit or miss.
> 
> I like how someone missed the annoucement (that they make every year) that early season goose and teal is not permitted. and took it upon themselves to change the rule by calling odnr.
> 
> ...



What are you talking about?


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Mark- There is confusion as to whether or not we are allowed to hunt early goose and teal from the blinds at Nimi. Someone at the drawing asked this question to the ranger running the show and he didn't know the answer. He deflected the question to the game warden who was present before, but not during the drawing. Another person in the crowd claimed they were allowed to hunt early goose and teal there last season, but no definitive answer was given. Only a call to ODNR and Portage Lakes State Park will finally answer the question.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Gotcha, guess you had to be there. Thanks for clearing it up


----------



## Dopey Fudd (Jun 15, 2008)

BobcatJB said:


> Mark- There is confusion as to whether or not we are allowed to hunt early goose and teal from the blinds at Nimi. Someone at the drawing asked this question to the ranger running the show and he didn't know the answer. He deflected the question to the game warden who was present before, but not during the drawing. Another person in the crowd claimed they were allowed to hunt early goose and teal there last season, but no definitive answer was given. Only a call to ODNR and Portage Lakes State Park will finally answer the question.


Exactly, if he's running the show, he should have know the answer. and the answer should have been NO. 

it has not been permitted in the past EVER. and the main reason as to why.. because of the number of fisher people on the water still in september.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

who ares about the fisherpeople its duck season i will call and find out if we can get out there  people fish all day were i duck hunt they never stoped us.. i even had a guy come over and watch us


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

I tried calling ODNR District 3 headquarters yesterday afternoon, no answer. I will call again today and see if we get the same answer 

Terry did you get my last PM?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

BobcatJB said:


> I tried calling ODNR District 3 headquarters yesterday afternoon, no answer. I will call again today and see if we get the same answer
> 
> Terry did you get my last PM?


just got off the phone with the man ...you can hunt in earily season for goose and teal theres... blind and non blinds spots just so you know ....


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

One of the parks we used to go to for drawings had a couple of blinds spots that you couldn't hunt early goose/teal from because of the area they were in (near the beach or popular boat launch) but it was open for all other blind spots.


----------

